# Trailer maintenance -- installing spindle wear sleeves?



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

The wear sleeve looks very similar to a Speedi-Sleeve, which I've used many of. They work extremely well and are easy to install - with a little care. For installing on a spindle, find a piece of PVC pipe the right diameter and cut it long enuf to seat the sleeve, then tap it on using a piece of wood as a striking surface. (any pipe would work, but be very cautious about scratching the surface of the sleeve)


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Gogittum said:


> The wear sleeve looks very similar to a Speedi-Sleeve, which I've used many of. They work extremely well and are easy to install - with a little care. For installing on a spindle, find a piece of PVC pipe the right diameter and cut it long enuf to seat the sleeve, then tap it on using a piece of wood as a striking surface. (any pipe would work, but be very cautious about scratching the surface of the sleeve)


Thanks, this is along the lines I'm thinking. for sure I'd PREFER to put some Speedi-Sleeves on there cuz seems lower likelihood of f'ing it up, but having trouble finding them available in the size needed. Like Amazon has em for $60 to $250 per. I take it they are manufactured on demand and can take some weeks to get if your local auto parts doesn't have them.

I don't have the replacement wear sleeves in hand yet but I think there's a difference between them and the SKF speedi sleeves, that being the replacements sleeves are the actual thing, you whack the old ones with a chisel to free them and take them off and put the new on, while the speedi sleeves are real thin and go over, resurfacing the old. I believe there's an o-ring under the wear sleeve.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I have three spindles, incl the spare which is never going on the axle anyway, so I have a sacrificial to practice on first.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

My experience is years out of date, but I don't recall ever spending near that amount for them. Check some other sites. My source at the time (late 80s/early 90s) was Kaman Bearing in Indio, CA, but suppliers are all over.

They were available in very tiny increments thru a wide range. Should be able to find one to fit.

Not familiar with their "wear sleeve," but looking at it, maybe a Speedi-Sleeve would go on over the old wear sleeve ??

For removing the old one, I've used a small cut-off wheel on a Dremel tool with flex drive for most, cutting on a diagonal. I'd be a bit spooky about chiseling something off an axle.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Where did the grooves come from? The race should not spin on the spindle. When you going back together with it. Tighten the snot out of the bearing , back off and then go through the tightening procedure.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Gogittum said:


> My experience is years out of date, but I don't recall ever spending near that amount for them. Check some other sites. My source at the time (late 80s/early 90s) was Kaman Bearing in Indio, CA, but suppliers are all over.
> 
> They were available in very tiny increments thru a wide range. Should be able to find one to fit.
> 
> ...


Yup, speedi sleeve goes over the OE wear sleeve. I've been to the SKF catalog and have the part numbers for the two sizes of Speedi-Sleeve that would fit. I think you're right, I need to look a little harder for them.

As for the chisel, with care for sure, but if you look at the PDF linked above, it shows how to use a chisel aligned on the axis of the axle to whack the wear sleeve, which loosens the press-fit bond to remove it. 

Assuming these wear sleeves are not installed by the manuf with piece of PVC tube, I'm a bit skeptical that will do the trick.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Where did the grooves come from? The race should not spin on the spindle. When you going back together with it. Tighten the snot out of the bearing , back off and then go through the tightening procedure.


The grease seals. The grease seals, fixed to the hub, turn on the wear sleeve. The wear sleeve is there to be the surface the grease seals can seal against, and it's designed to be replaceable, because obviously there will be wear.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Where did the grooves come from? The race should not spin on the spindle. When you going back together with it. Tighten the snot out of the bearing , back off and then go through the tightening procedure.


It's normal wear, pretty sure. My trailer's seen the country.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Gogittum said:


> My experience is years out of date, but I don't recall ever spending near that amount for them.


This is just some Amazon seller algorithm BS.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I replaced one a couple of months ago because it kept slinging grease and I had already changed the seal. I used small sharp chisel to gently cut the old one off and then went to HD and bought a 6" x 1 1/2" galvanized pipe to use to seat the new one. The new one fixed the issue which I suspect was due to some surface corrosion on the sleeve. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

grass bass said:


> Assuming these wear sleeves are not installed by the manuf with piece of PVC tube, I'm a bit skeptical that will do the trick.


Mfr would undoubtedly have specialized equipment to install them, but we don't have that for a one time use. Regular ol' schedule 40 PVC or similar will take a heckuva pounding - try it on a piece of scrap. The Speedi-Sleeves need to be snug to work, but it's not a sledgehammer chance. (don't buy them too small) It worked for me.


----------

